# Michigan Hopra warm up race sunday november 29th



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

I will be having a warm up race , get together at my house on Sunday the 29th of November this weekend. It will be FREE and we will run G jet-Stock and Super stock. Food and soda will be provided. We will start practicing at noon and race at 2 pm. We will run a 1 minute per person qualifier in 1 lane what ever your best lap in that minute will sort you to you mains. We will run 2 minute mains. Everyone is welcome to come. :thumbsup:

address is 340 Hyder circle drive
Plainwell, Mi. 49080
Dwayne 269-744-7379


----------



## munsonator008 (Jan 12, 2005)

another pic


----------

